# My first Leu Suggie Joey!!



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

OMG!! I have just bred my first leucistic Suggie ... How excited am I?? Say hello to Winter ... 



















:flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh my goodness she is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations! :2thumb:

I take it you weren't expecting it??


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

STUNNING!!!! :flrt:

Any chance of it coming on 'holiday' to my house? :lol2:


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow! He/she is stunning!!!:flrt:


----------



## Mei190 (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations!

I cannot express how jealous I am right now :flrt:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

congratulations,what a little beauty.


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

What a stunning little baby. I so wish my house was warm enough for Gliders.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

feorag said:


> Congratulations! :2thumb:
> 
> I take it you weren't expecting it??


Yep - I just didn't word my post properly I was THAT excited to get these pictures :2thumb:

Here's the joey whilst s/he was at the inny/outy stage


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Paula, I'm planning on keeping him/her (I've named him/her Winter) as s/he is my first and hopefully genetically laid back. Mum and dad are amazing and they were not in the slightest bit concerned when I was fiddling with the pouch. They just carried on munching their dried papaya pieces.

You'll have to pop along to one of our glider forum get togethers so you can meet him/her


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

soooo cute, love how his jet black eyes stand out


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow :gasp: he/she is stunning congrats :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

That joey is so cute it should be illegal. Congrats on your leucy!


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Incredible  were the parents het for leucistic or was this just totally unexpected? I believe you're the first in the UK ? Congrats!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Golly s/he is adorable! 
Congrats!
-Elina


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

*More piccies!*

More piccies:

A bit blurry ... sorry





































It's a HE by the way :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Winter must be one of the cutest critters Ive seen in a long time:flrt:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

He's an absolute beauty! I'm so happy! :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He is indeed! :flrt:

Loving that last piccie! :2thumb:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I think I just fell in love all over again :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Stunning, where did you get the parents from? 

Congratulations, you must be chuffed


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh wow he's amazing. Not to sound dense but I wasn't aware there were different colours/'morphs' of sugar gliders. Is that even the correct terminology with a furry?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

There's absolutely loads of suggie morphs now, it's getting very confusing!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

This little guy is just the first "morph" born in this country, Katie


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!! Congrats on the little gem


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

Awwww it takes cuteness to a whole new level


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> This little guy is just the first "morph" born in this country, Katie



Oooh I see..a very special little guy then:flrt:


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

very nice, bet you're well chuffed!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Esarosa said:


> Oooh I see..a very special little guy then:flrt:


Very much so!! :flrt:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

So cute and growing like a weed. Yay!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

*Quick Update*

3 piccies I took tonight ... my god he's so adorable!!! :no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He surely is! :flrt:

I love leucs cos I don't particularly care for pink eyes!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

He's so beautiful, looks like he's growing quickly


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

:flrt::gasp: OMG!! I always wanted one of those! I had the standard suggies a few years ago, but I didn't think you could get Leucs in this country! He must be a first in the UK isn't he? Congrats on the most adorable baby ever! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

He is the first leu glider born in the UK, yes.


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

I want one so bad because of you!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark1310 (Jan 11, 2012)

wow well done he is lovely . . . he is very special .


----------

